# Eye Spy Macro



## Overread

The aim of the game - a macro shot is posted and people have to guess what it is - first person to get it right wins!
The winner then has to post their own macro shot in the thread and the guessing starts again 

note macro is 1:1 magnification or greater in a shot
Also if the shot is not guessed correctly within a reasonable amount of time then hints can be given - if it goes longer and still no one gets it then the poster has won and may either have another go or nominate another person.

Here is one to start us off:






http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3398/3234704795_b295a7d6ca_o.jpg


----------



## dl4449

Barcode?
Troy


----------



## Overread

,,,your not meant to get it that quick! 

yep tis a barcode - your turn


----------



## dl4449

Sorry for the (lack of )quality but i do not have a macro lens


----------



## eric7616

dl4449 said:


> Sorry for the (lack of )quality but i do not have a macro lens


 
wow.. is it a part of small antenna? not sure:blushing:


----------



## hossmaster

dl4449 said:


> Sorry for the (lack of )quality but i do not have a macro lens



is that a roller for a garage door?


----------



## paranoidandroid13

Part of the world's smallest set of weights!


----------



## dl4449

no,no &no :razz:
Troy


----------



## ManishMan11

Part of one of those old school electric can openers??


----------



## rfosness88

curtain rod
Richie


----------



## dl4449

old fashioned but not a can opener, no on the curtain rod
Troy


----------



## AlexColeman

Was it a screw?


----------



## dl4449

No Alex


----------



## AlexColeman

Darn. However you inspired me to create a similar thread.


----------



## ManishMan11

Is it part of a boxing bell?


----------



## chris miss

Is it the stem that hold up the coffee grounds in an old fashioned percolator?


----------



## Battou

chris miss said:


> Is it the stem that hold up the coffee grounds in an old fashioned percolator?



That was my guess right there.


But yall don't want me playing this game


----------



## Hobbes

dl4449 said:


> Sorry for the (lack of )quality but i do not have a macro lens



I'd say it's a part of a dismantled Terminator but it will be back! :mrgreen:


----------



## dl4449

Good guess Christine
Your turn
Troy


----------



## chris miss

Oh, I win! I'll have to try to shoot something tomorrow and post it. I took a shot today (thinking I was going to ID it correctly--positive thinking!), but my husband guessed it right away. I'm just a beginner, so I hope I can rise to the challenge. 

Christine


----------



## Battou

chris miss said:


> Oh, I win! I'll have to try to shoot something tomorrow and post it. I took a shot today (thinking I was going to ID it correctly--positive thinking!), but my husband guessed it right away. I'm just a beginner, so I hope I can rise to the challenge.
> 
> Christine



These are much harder to accomplish than many realize, but the feeling you get when the guessing goes on and on is immeasurable


----------



## chris miss

You are right, this isn't easy! I looked all over for something to shoot. I don't have a true Macro lens, just the Sigma 70-300. Hope this stumps you a little bit.


----------



## dl4449

can opener?


----------



## chris miss

And a dirty one at that! Boy, I didn't do well on this at all. Was it that obvious? My kids couldn't figure it out.

Your turn.


----------



## Battou

It's been about seven days since confirmation.....Should I go a head and shoot one?


I can give a five guess garentee


----------



## chris miss

I'm so sorry. I thought I told dl that he was correct when I said "and a dirty one at that". Yes, by all means, dl4449 is the winner. I didn't stump you at all.

Christine


----------



## AlexColeman

So wheres the next one.\?


----------



## Overread

pm sent to dl449 - if nothing after a day or so from this post then its whoever gets a photo up first is next


----------



## dl4449

:waiting:Sorry i fell a sleep at the shutter go ahead Battou


----------



## Battou

Alright, I have one waiting for some final PP work, Soon as it's done it'll be up.


----------



## Battou

This one may not live up to my five guess promise but I do have it right now so....

* Guess Macro #6*
Taken with Stacked Macro filters on Canon 50mm 1.4 on Vivitar 2X TC on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)






Bigger Here

Hint: everyone has one

*Additional information.Again, I can not say I am too thrilled at the results with the teleconverter and I was not going to post this originally. However I do have it on the now basis and it can be figured out despite the shortcomings.


----------



## t4ct1c4lr3m1x

Looks like the top of a can of carrots or something.


----------



## Battou

no


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

socket end of a light bulb?


----------



## Battou

LuckySo-n-So said:


> socket end of a light bulb?



Yes, I had a feeling that one was going to be too easy being a cliché super macro. Being I am a film guy I can't just produce one on the spot so I went with what I had.

You have the ball.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

Battou said:


> Yes, I had a feeling that one was going to be too easy being a cliché super macro. Being I am a film guy I can't just produce one on the spot so I went with what I had.
> 
> You have the ball.


 

I feel full disclosure is warranted in this case.  I am an electrician, so I am quite familiar with lightbulbs and sockets.:mrgreen:

I don't have a macro lens, but I do have a nifty fifty, so I might be able to get something with that...not sure.  I'll get something up soon.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

been trying for a while.  nothin's coming out too well.  I think I'm gonna pass the buck on to someone else...


----------



## Battou

LuckySo-n-So said:


> been trying for a while.  nothin's coming out too well.  I think I'm gonna pass the buck on to someone else...



OK it's been a wile and no one has risen to the challenge....

*Guess Macro #7*
Taken with Canon FD 100mm macro on Canon Bellows FL on Canon EF, ASA 400




Bigger Here


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

I don't know what it is, but it is copper and has a fine mesh screen, so that means that gas or water comes out of it.

I'm going to say water faucet/pipe/hose...some type of water fitting.


----------



## Battou

no


----------



## hossmaster

sprinkler tip.


----------



## Battou

no


----------



## Mitch1640

i think its another can opener


----------



## Mitch1640

or the blade of one


----------



## Battou

No and no


----------



## Mitch1640

the underside of a sink plug?


----------



## fred0000

garberator?


----------



## Battou

Mitch1640 said:


> the underside of a sink plug?



No



fred0000 said:


> garberator?



I assume by garberator you are refferring to a garbage disposal unit....no


----------



## KiwiShot

Pepper or salt grinder? Some sort of grinder or something.. Whatever it is I have the need to lick it..


----------



## Battou

KiwiShot said:


> Pepper or salt grinder? Some sort of grinder or something.. Whatever it is I have the need to lick it..



No...and that would prolly be a bad idea. 

Hint: it's an uncommon tool


----------



## Kegger

Key for a lug nut?


----------



## Battou

No


Those are suprisingly common actually


----------



## Mitch1640

tile cutter?


----------



## hossmaster

inside of a torch tip?


----------



## dl4449

How about an orfice for a propane BBQ?


----------



## Battou

Mitch1640 said:


> tile cutter?





dl4449 said:


> How about an orfice for a propane BBQ?


No



hossmaster said:


> inside of a torch tip?



Bulls eye, it is a torch nozzle, down inside the shaft

That one made the five guess garentee, I have nothing to be ashamed of on that one . It's your turn hossmaster.


----------



## magicianstouch

seven days, no picture... and I like the idea behind this forum. Anything coming?


----------



## Overread

Hossmaster is passing on the post (no macro gear)
So someone find something odd to shoot  (all I have is bugs)


----------



## gian133

hey everyone. i really just took my first macro shot today while practicing. i found this thread and it sounded like fun. hope you dont mind me adding.

its probably easy but maybe it will get it going again.






thanks
Gian


----------



## chris miss

wine cork?


----------



## gian133

Correct.  easy huh.

lets get this going


----------



## chris miss

OK, I'll try to take a macro of something tomorrow and post it. Hopefully, I can do better than my last attempt!


----------



## chris miss

This is harder than I thought. I can't seem to find anything to shoot. Here's my attempt; I'm sure it will not be difficult to guess.


----------



## gaetanphoto

I dont have any macro gear, so I hope im not ruining it by guessing but a mouse trap?


----------



## gravity0

clothes pin


----------



## TUX424

i need to work on reading the post before min


----------



## chris miss

Mouse trap: No

Clothes Pin: Yes

Boy, I really suck at this. At least I got one wrong guess this time. OK.....next.


----------



## gravity0

chris miss said:


> Mouse trap: No
> 
> Clothes Pin: Yes
> 
> Boy, I really suck at this. At least I got one wrong guess this time. OK.....next.


 

Don't be so hard on yourself, I'm just good at recognizing things.


----------



## Josh66

Your turn Gravity...

I have a bunch of pictures I could post in here but I have to win first, lol.


----------



## gravity0

O|||||||O said:


> Your turn Gravity...
> 
> I have a bunch of pictures I could post in here but I have to win first, lol.


 
Sorry go ahead, I don't have a macro lens yet and I am by all means not even good enough to post pics.  I just like playing.


----------



## Josh66

OK, here's one:
(This will either be really easy, or really hard...lol.)


----------



## Battou

I *know* what it is, but since I don't have a shot already taken I am going to leave the guessing open wile I get my shot taken. If some one gets it before I get that done and processed in a week or so that is fine. I just had to say I knew when the picture was only half way loaded.


----------



## chris miss

I know, too. But I'm not guessing because I haven't been able to take a good macro shot. I'll try to have one in the waiting for next go around though. At least I get inspiration from other entries! (now won't I look foolish if I'm wrong--but who will know! LOL)


----------



## Josh66

Well, I guess this one was too easy then...  (Next time I will not go so easy on you guys...lol.)


----------



## gaetanphoto

peanut butter?


----------



## Josh66

Yes..., but what _brand_?  You don't win until you get that right.

:lmao::lmao:

...Your turn.


----------



## gravity0

O|||||||O said:


> Yes..., but what _brand_? You don't win until you get that right.
> 
> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> ...Your turn.


 
That's peanut Butter?  Looks too yellow for that.  Is your white balance right??  :lmao:


----------



## Josh66

It could be a little off.  That's the peanut butter on the side of an almost-empty jar.


You wouldn't believe how hard it was to get my camera inside the jar...


()

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## gaetanphoto

I will attempt a photo when I get off work, if I am not fast enough to have something posted by tonight, someone else feel free to post if they have something ready to go!!


----------



## Battou

O|||||||O said:


> Yes..., but what _brand_?  You don't win until you get that right.
> 
> :lmao::lmao:
> 
> ...Your turn.



It was the brown flecks that gave it away


----------



## amazing

someone else?


----------



## Battou

I have a chincy one loafin around, I'll process it out and post it later tonight. It should proove somewhat tough, I just didn't think too much of it after I got it back is all.


----------



## Battou

Sorry I shot that months ago I don't remember what I shot it with, all I can remember is that it was on the bellows on my EF ASA,200







This one would be a little too easy, so I am looking for very specific answer on this one.


----------



## Josh66

newspaper/magazine/phone book Ad.....or do you want to know _which_ ad it is (is that what "very specific" means?)?


----------



## Battou

No it is not an ad

No it is not news paper ad

No it is not magazine ad

No it is not a phone book Ad

It is not an ad of any sorts.

By very specific I mean, once the object is figured out I'll want exactly what it is. I anticipated that it would not take long to figure out it was printed material but there is enough information for anyone who has even seen one of these let alone owned any to figure out this one. That is why I shelved it originally.


----------



## Invictus

painting / XXX dollar bill / ink print


----------



## Battou

No it's not a dollar

No it's not a painting


----------



## Invictus

FABRIC!


----------



## Battou

no, not a fabric.


----------



## Cred

Is it some currency?


----------



## Battou

No, it is not currency


----------



## bazza

Could it be a stamp??


----------



## Battou

No not a stamp


----------



## chris miss

Looks like the hologram on a credit card to me.


----------



## Battou

Nope, it is a card but it's not a credit card


----------



## Josh66

Driver's License?

(I googled NY driver licenses, and they don't seem to look like this - but I figure it's worth a shot.)


----------



## Battou

nope


----------



## Invictus

card from a game. i.e. d&d, magic, pokemon, ....... something like that


----------



## Battou

Invictus said:


> card from a game. i.e. d&d, magic, pokemon, ....... something like that



Yes, but what specific game.


----------



## Invictus

wow?


----------



## Battou

no


----------



## Primo

yu-gi-oh or pokemon?


----------



## Battou

Primo said:


> yu-gi-oh or pokemon?



Yu-Gi-Oh card yes. That was a bit of a cheater move but I'll not complain. 

The individual card is a hidden rare card LOD 000 - Yata Garasu












Next?


----------



## Battou

Dammit, I can't be the only one wit beyond 1:1 capability here.....can I?


----------

